# YM240 - difficult to engage / disengage PTO and shift hi/lo



## Furndog (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

On my Yanmar YM240, it is quite difficult to move the PTO from neutral to 540 or 1000 and the same thing for shifting between HI and LO gear. 

Usually, after using my 3pt mower, I like to back into my garage with the PTO turned off just so I dont send debris all over my garage and for safety issues with my dogs around, ec.

When I go into the yard and am ready to mow, I struggle to get it to go into 540 mode.. I have had the best luck with the tractor in neutral, low RPMs - sometimes if I push down on the diff lock (on the right side), it makes it easier for me to get the PTO to lock into 540. Same thing putting it back into neutral.

For HI / LO shifting, it is about the same. I keep the RPMs low with the tractor out of gear and I usually have to play with it or give quite a bit of force and then it will shift for me.

Just wondering if I am missing a key point or trick to get it to go into and out of PTO and HI / LO easier. 

I appreciate any feedback. You guys are all very helpful, I am learning lots and lots about my new toy!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like what one would expect IF the clutch wasn't fully disengaged.

Have you taken a look at PTO shaft when not connected to anything, engine running and then engage PTO, is there any difference in the effort needed & does the shaft want to turn?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The gears on pto and high low range are not synchronized gears, therefore they have to be in alignment as they slide together. Many times it is necessary to ease out on the clutch to make the gear turn just a fuzz so the mating gear will line up. If these gears are not in alignment you could push very hard and not force them together. This may not be your problem but it is a possibility to look at.


----------



## Henhouse1 (Nov 21, 2010)

On my YM1610D, the PTO lever uses the end of the Diff. lock shaft as a mounting shaft. Since I had just gotten the tractor, I did not know that the PTO lever was not supposed to move with the Diff. Lock. I disassembled the PTO lever, cleaned and greased it. Now the two levers are independent of each other and the PTO shifts much easier.


----------



## svcguy (Dec 21, 2010)

As mentioned, the YM240 has straight cut gears. When trying to engage the PTO, or shifting from High to Low range (or back), you will find it easier to slowly release the clutch as you are trying to get it into gear. When the gears align, it will shift into place easily without grinding. Without releasing the clutch slowly, you could have a long and frustrating wait. By the way, this will not hurt the machine.

The YM240's also benefit from a patient operator. It takes a while for the transmission to quit spinning when you clutch, so don't be in a hurry. For example, if you grind the gears when shifting into reverse, you need to slow down the process. They are not capable of power shifting without damage. The 240 was (when released) and still is a wonderful tractor. Change the oil / filters and other fluids to the recommended intervals and your 240 will outlast any of us.


----------

